# more acceleration required



## nrgyesi (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi, 

I'm new to this forum - 
I have a 2005 nissan Primera with a 2.0l QR20DE engine - 
Does anyone have any ideas on how i can get more acceleration.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

try to tighten the throttle cable a bit. you will get good throttle response.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

nrgyesi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this forum -
> I have a 2005 nissan Primera with a 2.0l QR20DE engine -
> Does anyone have any ideas on how i can get more acceleration.


If you have the Traction Asist and Dynamic control switches, shut them off.
Other than that, everything is controlled by 2 ECU's.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nrgyesi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this forum -
> I have a 2005 nissan Primera with a 2.0l QR20DE engine -
> Does anyone have any ideas on how i can get more acceleration.


well, more HP is a good thing. i dont know parts for your car so im just going to go with the baisics.
-I/H/E.
-a light weight fly wheel.
-a "heavier" clutch.
-good tires
-light weight wheels.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

How much more acceleration do want?

How much more acceleration can you afford?


----------



## nrgyesi (Mar 30, 2005)

*More Acceleration - Help Required*



bahearn said:


> How much more acceleration do want?
> 
> How much more acceleration can you afford?


Ok how much more acceleration - 

Quicker than an Toyota Altezza-
I don't have to be faster - just quicker to 100Km
I'll look at all of the advice and what I can afford to do i will.

The mods i have done to my car so far are bigger exhaust and a cold air intake kit.

This is the advice i was given so far by various people. I am also looking for the most cost effective method with the least amount of damage to my engine - I'm not going to be racing my car
- I was told to use a 50 shot nitro
- get a haltech engine management system 
- Increase the Injector size
- just get a turbo kit.

any advice would be a great help.

Oh the one important thing. My car is automatic.
Yes quite sad but true.

A pic of my car

http://www.caribbeanads.com/images/dsc00531-800.jpg


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

quicker than a toyotal altezza? Hah! Good luck buddy. You're comparing your car to something with a whole lot more power... and RWD. 

Are you sure your engine isn't a QR20DD?


----------



## nrgyesi (Mar 30, 2005)

chimmike said:


> quicker than a toyotal altezza? Hah! Good luck buddy. You're comparing your car to something with a whole lot more power... and RWD.
> 
> Are you sure your engine isn't a QR20DD?


Yeah - I know I can't be Faster - I just want to be quicker from 0 to 100 - 120km that's all.

I have access to an evo 5 so i can use that if i want to be faster.


----------



## itsG.A.riffic (Apr 1, 2005)

well i think the new ser spec-v is an sr as well sr25de im pretty sure that any sr is swapable as long as its fwd to my knowledge


----------



## itsG.A.riffic (Apr 1, 2005)

qr25de********** :loser: ops


----------



## itsG.A.riffic (Apr 1, 2005)

and grab that spec-v 6 speed while your at it


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

well your car is lightweight compared to an alteeza. so off the line with a good amount of power, youll be ok but after that i dunno. lightweight rims and tires with good traction will help you out on acceleration. a well tuned-up tranny will help you out a bit(even if you have an auto tranny). a 50 shot nitrous will give you good e.t time depending on what mods you have. ive seen a guy with a ga16 with just cold-air intake and exhaust with a 65 shot of nitrious run in the 13s. his car was lightweight with lightweight rims and good tires.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

itsG.A.riffic said:


> and grab that spec-v 6 speed while your at it



no need to postwhore. This is your first warning.

Fact is, you are going to have trouble keepign up with an Altezza with bolt ons. Try nitrous oxide.


----------

